# Assembled PC vs Branded..



## vswizard (May 14, 2004)

Hi... Recent my friend bought against my advice an assembled pc frm IBM .. the product is too good no issues abt it.. but  i was thinking that he paid 40,000 for a P4 2.4 128 80GB CDWriter 17" flat UPS Printer.. over all i estimated that he paid abt 7,000 - 10,000 extra . Do u think Assembled PC's are worth their price ???

vsWizard


----------



## blade_runner (May 14, 2004)

Definitely assembled !! One of my friends got a assembled PC! With assembled Pcs u can customize a lot !!! and plus u save a lot of money. 
My frnd got the following config for 28k : P4 2.8 prescott, 256(400mhz), intel 865 based mobo, SATA HDD 80gb, 17' inch monitor.


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2004)

branded 4 me. i used a compaq 4 5 years and now i hav been using a dell 4 2 years. but it is upto personal choice. i am against assembled comps coz i hav seen friends get bad ones. neway, i believe d best option is 2 assemble 1 urself. that way, u r totally satisfied with what u get and only u r 2 blame if nething goes wrong!


----------



## darklord (May 15, 2004)

If the PC is assembled then one must make sure that the hardware is of good quality and also teh build quality and finesse.

If these factors are satisfactory then assembled is as good as branded.


----------



## birbal (May 15, 2004)

My vote for Assembled PC


----------



## krish (May 16, 2004)

My vote is definitely for assembled PC's. You can assemble a PC by your needs according to the budget. Adn believe me nothing is more cost effective as this.


----------



## TheMask (May 17, 2004)

vswizard said:
			
		

> over all i estimated that he paid abt 7,000 - 10,000 extra . Do u think Assembled PC's are worth their price ???
> 
> vsWizard



Dont u think the question shud be the other way round?

"Do u think Branded PCs are worth their price?"

I say No


----------



## sunnydiv (May 17, 2004)

go for assembled, if u know your sh*t  (stuff). 

for a newbie i recomend branded .


----------



## ujjwal (May 17, 2004)

Assembled i say ...

The main problem with branded is that they are not well balanced. Especially so for lower priced pcs, they give you 2.5 ghz + P4 processors which you dont need, and just 128 MB RAM. Installing more yourself may void your warranty, which defeats the purpose of a branded PC


----------



## Nemesis (May 17, 2004)

u can always buy more ram with a branded pc as well! but as i said, it is up to personal choice and experience.


----------



## vaibhav077 (May 18, 2004)

Hay, 
no one can deny that a branded pc is very good.
But the main problem with branded PC's is that their configuration is fixed. if we want to change one config. they apply prises according to 
as their own brand which is Rs. 200/- to Rs. 300/- more than it's market price.

if you are going for assemble a pc by any hardware shop then problem comes of their commision. & surely they are taking their commisions throug different H/W devices.

so according to me you should go for assemble your pc your own with the help of a hardware friend. Go with him at laminthon & buy the devices at their own prices. 
if you have no hardware friend then also so many H/Wman are present their. i think they will take appro. Rs. 200/- to Rs. 350/- to assemble your pc. & it is very comfortable.
just you verify that the h/w device you are going to buy is working well or not.

so Go for assembling a PC.

Bye....

"Any suggestion about anything will always accepted."


----------



## blade_runner (May 18, 2004)

umm.......Wots a "hardware friend" dude ? LOL !!


----------



## chetansota (Jan 22, 2005)

vswizard said:
			
		

> Hi... Recent my friend bought against my advice an assembled pc frm IBM .. the product is too good no issues abt it.. but  i was thinking that he paid 40,000 for a P4 2.4 128 80GB CDWriter 17" flat UPS Printer.. over all i estimated that he paid abt 7,000 - 10,000 extra . Do u think Assembled PC's are worth their price ???
> 
> vsWizard



If you assemble then you should have the knowledge of what you are getting into. Lot of research is required for that.When i bought my PC i reasearched for 7 Days before finalising my config .Assembled pc saves a lot of money . I suggest  the amount of money spend on Branded machines .you get assembled machine and also get a licensed OS.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2005)

Both considiring there market & department

Home users find assembled better cos they have a lot of choices to select from, Intel or AMD, nvidia or ATI, etc, branded, there is usually limited choices

The worst thing with branded, fast & top of the line CPU, but 128MB RAM, 7 low end gfx card, i mean today I was looking in a paper & there was an ad of  PCS computers, they were giving Athlon64 PC in Rs 25k, specs are Athlon64 3000+ with 128 MB RAM & GeForce 5200 card with 128 MB RAM, now U with only a few choices to be made when it comes to selecting other parts

The biggest reason for costly branded PCs is Licensed Softwares, which are original be it WIndwos XP or NAV or Nero, which we save money by going for assembled, since software means a CD only which can be copied we can pirate it

However, for offices assembled are a compleate no no. reason, with assembled they need to use their own assets & pay for it for the support required, like minor software quirks etc, with branded they get the service free, also when they make their yearly tax return & accounts they cannot show that they used pirated softwares as it is illegal & they can be called in the court, so they have to use original softwares, which U either need to buy seperatoly or buy with the PC in form of branded PC


----------



## sachinc (Jan 22, 2005)

*Assembled for me*

My vote is assembled.  This way I can clearly choose each part


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 22, 2005)

Well IF one has even slighest of Knowledge about Computers he/she should go for the Assembled (Make sure u oversee what they are putting yourself). The branded ones are for newbies..

With assembled one could get dumped with inferior quality product, which is not a case with branded ones with their high Quality Controls.

Guarantee could be a problem with assemblers. You would have to keep track of each part on your own. With branded like HP, IBM this wont be a problem as its a one stop solution

Upgrading becomes a huge problem with branded. When i had tried to upgrade my RAM from 64 MB to 256 the Compaq guy gave me a Quote of *8000* bucks two years ago where as the mkt price was around 3000.And if u add product not from your company ur guarantee stands VOID. The reason i am still stuck with 64 MB RAM

LASTLY there is always a price difference of about 15Ks between branded and assembled. Bcos branded guys give u ORIGNAL WINDOWS XP, where as the assemblers give u the pirated copies (but who cares)


Finally my vote for ASSEMBLED machines.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 23, 2005)

Assembled,assembled,assembled...
I would like to think about the assembled ones as your own child & branded ones as  adopted ones....if u spend a couple of days doing your homework,u can come up with a value for money config tailor made for your needs....
I hate compaq as i know atleast 3 of my friends having very bad experiences with them....thank god atleast now they have stopped giving 128 RAM with XP.........


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 23, 2005)

no choice here b'coz it all depends upon ur choice of components.branded pcs od ALIENWARE are unmatchable and certainly DELL"s workstation vry good performance but they are way too costly. as is said all depends upon your choice of components. today u can get a branded (withiut windows) with Athlon64 3000+ and SATA, AGP 8x along with onboard video in about Rs.21000 8) . cool right.
but assembled ones hav their benefits like the ability to b customized.

hey buddy if u hav money go 4 "power pc G5". but assembled vs branded is sumthing like "Rupa" vs "Jockey"


----------



## moshel (Jan 24, 2005)

My vote is surely for assembled.
BUt u must have quite a lot of knowledge about which is the best product....or the hardware guy will loot u big time


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 24, 2005)

Assembled all the way for me...!!!

though i learned frm the mistake i made around 5yrs ago going for HP branded stuff....but ya at that time i was a newbie to PC stuff...so kind of mixed feeling for me in that purchase!!!


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 24, 2005)

Assembled was my option 3 yrs ago... mine is assembled.. by the way

But now.. i would go 4 a *COMPANY-ASSEMBLED COMPUTER*.. , _i mean... some companies give assembled computers as per our config. with an xtra 1000/-... not big comparing what i get (i get services as well as my required pc config.)_

Goin 4 a high-performance machine nxt... bahut din hua games khelkar.. my computer doesn't play the latest... DX9 games.. 32bit vaale...


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 26, 2005)

ASSEMBLED BY ME


----------

